# 1&1 Server und PHP4



## jojojan (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
da bin ich wieder mit einem neuen Problem .
Ich habe mir bei 1&1 einen Root Server gekauft. Auf dem Server läuft Plesk 8.1.
Nun zu meinem Problem der Server hat schon PHP5 und Mysql5,das ist ja schön und gut,aber ich brauche unbedingt PHP4 und Mysql4 da sonst meine Seite nicht richtig läuft.Kennt sich jemand damit aus und weiß wie ich zurück zu PHP4 komme?
Für jede Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## 28dayslater (28. Januar 2008)

Wenn du ja Root-Rechte hast, dann kannst du über ne VNC-Verbindung bei Linux, bzw. Remote-Desktop bei Windows ne Verbindung herstellen und nen WAMP-Zusammenstellung installieren.

Falls du davon keine Ahnung hast, dann versuch dich hier mit wem in Verbindung zu setzen, der Ahnung hat und es dir installiert!

mfg


----------

